

Is Facebook down? - factorialboy
https://www.facebook.com

======
tokenadult
The input

<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/facebook.com>

says Facebook is down, but I was just on Facebook (and still have the tab open
in my browswer), and Facebook was operating normally for a user in the United
States Midwest. These test websites don't report results that are reproducible
for me, and I recall on a previous occasion such a test website told me Hacker
News was down, while I was using Hacker News. Anyhow, to the point of this
thread, I'm not noticing any problems at all on Facebook.

------
sourthyme
They are trying to roll out IPv6, but it's not going well.

------
Skiptar
<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/>

~~~
RutZap
This website says it's down but it does work for me (UK)

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
Mine says it's up and it works fine from the UK.

~~~
daledavies
Works for me in the UK too.

------
factorialboy
Doesn't load for me from Amsterdam. Maybe I can get some work done for a
change?

------
codva
East Coast US here - it's really slow and timing out occasionally.

------
cskau
It's unbelievably slow but still up here in Japan..

